# Hey!



## emipi (Oct 25, 2016)

So hey to everyone ! 

Thanks for adding me here! 

My name is Emilie, I was born in France but I have Portuguese origins.

I am living in Thessaloniki for a month now with my partner. We moved from Dubai but he's Greek and he works in Thessaloniki. 

Anyone from Portugal / France here ? 

How to find a job here ? Any tips ?

Thank you !!


----------

